# Should I Go Tagless For Baby Clothes or is it Too Risky???



## BabiesrROCKStars (Apr 15, 2013)

Hello everyone,

So I have a baby clothing line online and I am wanting to go tagless.
I hear that some babies get bad reactions to tagless labels and this
is a big concern for me. I am going to buy a Heat Press soon and then get some
custom printed Gang sheets not only for the tagless labels but for pressing designs as well.

Is it too risky?? Going tagless sounds like a more affordable and easier route 
for me right now and plus I really like the tagless trend.
If I go with the tagless labels what inks should I stay away from? I was thinking of going to Ace Trans Co for my designs but Where do I get those custom heat press tags made?


And...if I do go with tagless should I have a disclaimer on the product detail page online stating that 
the tag is tagless and the inks contains such and such chemicals and some babies may have an allergic reaction to that??


I haven't seen anyone ever do that and I'm afraid that might scare people away but I don't want to get sued either.

Please help!

I know there is one Topic about Tagless causing chemical burns or something but there HAS to be a safe way to go tagless on baby clothes....

I would love to go tagless but What do I do? Tagless or Stay with Labels??


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

There have been instances of bad reactions to plastisol inks on babies. Probably water-based inks too for that matter if the skin is sensitive enough.

If it were me, I would stick with custom labels instead of tagless.


----------



## MelFallen (Mar 6, 2013)

Well I'm not positive here because I don't make baby clothes. But, I feel like there has to be some ink that isn't risky because I know there are baby clothes that are tagless. Hopefully someone on this forum has done it before, if not perhaps it truly is too risky and those clothing lines are just taking the risk? If this is time sensitive I say forget tagless. Nothing will be worse for your brand than causing a rash to babies like Carter's did.


----------



## BabiesrROCKStars (Apr 15, 2013)

I called Carters and asked what ink they use for the tags after the 2007 Incidents and they told me they now use Water based inks. Now, my next thing would be to find a screenprint company to make my tagless labels with waterbased ink. 

I guess I'll make another thread or look for a thread about screenprinters that use waterbased inks and do tagless labels without me having to use another of their services.

I would like to find an affordable and reputable company who won't charge me $4 each onesie cuz that'd be ridiculously expensive. 

FYI: A big reason why I'm leaning towards tagless vs sewed labels is because I've just had two bad experiences. Used a local tailor to sew in some of my labels and she did some good but some are really crappy looking and looks so obvious that I relabeled. Plus she was super super super slow it took her like 3 weeks to relabel 20 onesies.

Then I found another seamstress and she mislabeled the onesies...so now the NB onesies say they are for 6 months and the 12 month onesies say they are for NB...


Very frustrating if you could understand.


----------



## mars print (Aug 17, 2012)

Now a days, brands like 'Mother Care' " First Step Baby' also got converted 50% of label to tagless. There are advanced dyestuff/ white back up namely " phthalates free, PVC free. And re Oekotex certified dyes are available. You can source this kind of labels and order for the whole year qty to get a better price. In my obeservation tagless lables are economic, supports productivity and colour full. 
Regards, CMV


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

because of the USgovernment requirements on the under 12 age group, I stopped all sales targeted for that group. I think they is a rather long post on the forum about this...or Google it. this is only for USA.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Mel, you PM'd me about using EZscreenprint for waterbased tag printing. Your box is full, so I'll answer here. It is a viable alternative for low volume tag printing. Get the hi-resolution sheets for small letters.


----------



## BabiesrROCKStars (Apr 15, 2013)

Okay great!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

BabiesrROCKStars said:


> Okay great!


Also, with the hi-resolution sheets, don't use opaque waterbased inks; too thick. And try to stay away from white ink as it's pretty much naturally opaque (thick).

So no Permaset Supercovers, for example.


----------



## zmiami (Sep 20, 2011)

Is this also a concern if I'm doing my tagless tees with the printing on the outside?


----------



## BabiesrROCKStars (Apr 15, 2013)

splathead said:


> Also, with the hi-resolution sheets, don't use opaque waterbased inks; too thick. And try to stay away from white ink as it's pretty much naturally opaque (thick).
> 
> So no Permaset Supercovers, for example.


Ohhh..my garments are black and hot pink..

should I go with the Jacquard Printing Inks or the Speedball Fabric Screen Printing Ink.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

BabiesrROCKStars said:


> Ohhh..my garments are black and hot pink..
> 
> should I go with the Jacquard Printing Inks or the Speedball Fabric Screen Printing Ink.


Both will work, just don't get the opaque white version. Buy a small bottle of both and see which one works/washes better for you.


----------



## BabiesrROCKStars (Apr 15, 2013)

splathead said:


> Both will work, just don't get the opaque white version. Buy a small bottle of both and see which one works/washes better for you.


Okay cool


----------



## priusjames (Apr 27, 2013)

Am I under thinking it when the first solution that came to my mind was to "print on the outside"?


----------



## BabiesrROCKStars (Apr 15, 2013)

priusjames said:


> Am I under thinking it when the first solution that came to my mind was to "print on the outside"?


Hi James, do you mean print a label somewhere on the back or front of the garment as to avoid touching directly with the skin?

If so..I too was wondering this but never seen it done. What location exactly were you picturing?


----------



## priusjames (Apr 27, 2013)

BabiesrROCKStars said:


> Hi James, do you mean print a label somewhere on the back or front of the garment as to avoid touching directly with the skin?
> 
> If so..I too was wondering this but never seen it done. What location exactly were you picturing?


Yes, on the outside...maybe the graphic instructions (I cant remember how much info you wanted to post).

I was thinking something cute with a brightly colored design feature either on the back (near the collar) or maybe on the hem? It could be cutesy, with a ladybug or something in the design. Why in the world did I just say ladybug?? Heh. Replace ladybug with something you think is cute and gender neutral.

It just sounded like a fun idea to solve the problem.

Good luck

James


----------

